# can i flavour french macarons shell by using pure fruit puree?



## butterysteeze (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering if i can flavour each of the shells by using fruit purees? if so how many grams shall i add into the batter? thanks


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I have not added puree to a macaron yet.. I have added coco powder and other extracts or Lorann Oils for flavor..  You probably can.  But I am afraid to do it since it might alter the meringue in a way..  Macaron is very temperamental.  Try it,  see how it works.. only way to find out.  good luck.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I would hesitate to use a fruit puree because of the fluidity of the puree (like strawberry or raspberry) - it will make the batter runnier and I'm not sure the flavor would be sufficient; if you do not have extract or oil in the flavor you want (much more flavor and very little change if any to the batter consistency), you could also use fruit powder in the batter (mix it with the TPT) or put the fruit flavor in the filling and leave the shell as is but with a bit of color from food coloring.


----------



## ngmui86 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, you can but you have to be careful with the amounts. Too much puree and you'll end up with a broken meringue and waxy macarons.

Link deleted


----------

